# Best way to clean poop boots?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So Ive been cleaning Quilliams poop boots by making a shallow puddle in the sink, holding him, and swooshing his feet around in the water. Then I let him walk on paper towels, and rub the rest off.

Problem is, he keeps getting his belly all wet because he squirms. I don't like getting him wet (unless im doing a full bath of course) because I worry about him getting cold.

Is there an easier way? I tried just using a wet cloth but it doesn't come off very well unless it soaks a little.


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

If he'll let you rub his feet you can try a damp washcloth - that's what I've been doing with mine. Of course if they are really bad a foot bath is probably your only option.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I let his feet soak for a minute then use a soft toothbrush (gently). I've found it helps to get his nails clean if there's stuff stuck in them.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We use a paint bucket (he was able to climb out of everything else we tried!) and put him in for maybe two minutes each night. There is maybe an inch of water water and once I take him out I dry him off with a hand towel and gently rub each foot to get any extra poop still on there off of him. I just make sure I really dry him well because his belly does sometimes get wet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried wiping Milton's little feet off and he actually took the cloth out of my hand and wouldn't let go! Mommys little brat  
We do a soft toothbrush with warm water. Scrub, give mealworm, scrub, wrap him in his towel for a quick snuggle.


----------

